# Kid Cudi - Rates plz



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the rates in my other thread. Thanks guys really do appreciate it, and hope you like these sigs also.

*V1*









*V2*


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh man, so good. I'd say the second one, but with the text of the first one.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I gotta agree with plazz.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

These sigs are super cool, cool. :thumb02:


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Diggin the color. :thumbsup:


----------

